

With $10M and a long list of investors, Opendoor is almost open for business - zt
http://venturebeat.com/2014/07/07/with-10m-and-a-long-list-of-big-name-investors-opendoor-is-almost-open-for-business/

======
jqm
10 million dollars?

Gee, that will allow them to buy what... like 5 houses in the Bay area?

(It's a cool idea...hope it works out. I just think they need a lot more
money).

